# Odyssey or X5?



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

The Odyssey is a better minivan than the X5 is an SUV. With the X5 you get less cargo room than a 5 series touring, but you're hit with all the SUV penalties like higher center of gravity and poor fuel mileage. The AWD isn't that great w/o a real center LSD, and you said it's not really a requirement.

Go for the Odyssey. It's the cream of the crop in minivans, and you can't go wrong with Honda reliability.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

We have the Odyssey and I have commented here before how well this van drives. It has a great engine, it handles very well (for a minivan) as it has an agility to it that makes it feel nice when driving it. The power sliding doors are one of the best convenience features you can have and when the 3rd row is in the up position there is a lot of storage space due to the 'well' that is left over . . . 

The safety rating is 5 stars also !!

The only thing you need to ask yourself is do you mind driving a Mnivan on the weekends. I've had one for almost 3 1/2 yrs and I am done wit hit . . . it was great while it lasted

The X5 is nice but the ride is on the stiffer side . . . I had one as a loaner car and it is definitely a Sports SUV but when I think of SUV I think of soft luxurious comfort not sports car . . . 

BTW resale value is unfreakin beleivable . . . I paid $26,400 plus tax for our 2000 Odyssey and now with 37,000 miles the trade in value is in the $18,000 range :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Odyssey or X5?*



bren said:


> *
> I say give her the wagon (if she'll take it) and get yourself a Mini :drive: *


:thumbup:

Or an E36 M3, or whatever you've been lusting after for "if, in the future, I get another car..."

That wagon is a great winter car and a great cargo car, and you already have it!


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

:stupid:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)




----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I voted X5. I am 100% anti-minvan so I can't even be reasoned with on that point. :eeps: If it were up to me, I'd opt to hand the wagon over to your lady and then you could get something that falls within your designated price range.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

Chris330Ci said:


> *I voted X5. I am 100% anti-minvan so I can't even be reasoned with on that point. :eeps: If it were up to me, I'd opt to hand the wagon over to your lady and then you could get something that falls within your designated price range. *


Exact opposite here. I am 100% anti SUV. In my opinion, at least a minivan is honest. It says, "I need utility and I am not worried about what other people might think." Meanwhile the typical SUV is really a minivan for those too insecure to drive a minivan. They need to dress their minivan up in macho pretense and tell themselves, "I *could* go offroad" and pretend that a jacked up wagon with knobby tires is somehow cooler than an actual wagon or minivan.

I snicker at SUV drivers. Especially BMW, Mercedes, Porsche and Volvo SUV drivers. Those are the ultimate in "insecurity" vehicles.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *Exact opposite here. I am 100% anti SUV. In my opinion, at least a minivan is honest. It says, "I need utility and I am not worried about what other people might think." Meanwhile the typical SUV is really a minivan for those too insecure to drive a minivan. They need to dress their minivan up in macho pretense and tell themselves, "I *could* go offroad" and pretend that a jacked up wagon with knobby tires is somehow cooler than an actual wagon or minivan.
> 
> I snicker at SUV drivers. Especially BMW, Mercedes, Porsche and Volvo SUV drivers. Those are the ultimate in "insecurity" vehicles. *


Here we go.

Again. :tsk: :jack:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

Ryan330i said:


> *Here we go.
> 
> Again. :tsk: :jack: *


I have yet to go off on you for your wife's absolutely laughable choice of vehicle. That thing is all about image/status/whatever and only remotely about practicality. 22 inch chrome rims pretty much end the discussion before it starts.

You perfectly personify the problem. Your (probably) 115 lb wife is toting one 3 year old (35-40 lbs max) around in a ~5000 lb Expedition because she wants to look cool doing it.

That's absurd.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

I have always maintained my position. SUV's are a great concept. Luxury SUV's are a stupid concept. SUV's that don;t offer utility are also a sutpid concept. 

I wont say I'll never own an SUV. But if I do I will get a real SUV. Something like a Land Cruiser with vinyl seats (if that is even possible any more). I want something with real mechanical locking front, center, and rear differentials. And if I get it, it's because I bought a cabin in the mountains and/or go off roading a lot.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *I have yet to go off on you for your wife's absolutely laughable choice of vehicle. That thing is all about image/status/whatever and only remotely about practicality. 22 inch chrome rims pretty much end the discussion before it starts.
> 
> You perfectly personify the problem. Your (probably) 115 lb wife is toting one 3 year old (35-40 lbs max) around in a ~5000 lb Expedition because she wants to look cool doing it.
> 
> That's absurd. *


What is absurd would wanting a car/truck that looks good ?

One of the biggest attractions to our Bimmers are that they do indeed look good. If it were all about 'transportation' with no looks or personality , we would all be driving Taurus's (sp?)

We as BMW driver's are known to be more style consious then most drivers out there so to hear this from a fellow BMW driver sounds pretty strange.

Also, I've been down the minivan route, the SUV route and the sedan route . . . you have not ever given any of these vehicles except the later a chance . . . keep an open mind unitl you have owned any of them and then make your decision . . .

: popcorn:


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

At least there are people here who will admit that they just plain old HATE minivans or SUV's. Pure and simple.

The X5 is PLENTY roomy. Much roomier in the passenger areas than a touring. Not even close. It has just as much cargo space (if not more) than a minivan with the 3rd row occupied. Stop bashing the space constraints of the X5 if you're just quoting statistics out of brochures and websites.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *I have always maintained my position. SUV's are a great concept. Luxury SUV's are a stupid concept. SUV's that don;t offer utility are also a sutpid concept.
> 
> I wont say I'll never own an SUV. But if I do I will get a real SUV. Something like a Land Cruiser with vinyl seats (if that is even possible any more). I want something with real mechanical locking front, center, and rear differentials. And if I get it, it's because I bought a cabin in the mountains and/or go off roading a lot. *


just wait until you put that baby in the back of your Mercedes E class wagon and then in a month or two, tell me how your back feels . . . seriously it will hurt . . .

I am talking from first hand experience, I have borrowed my fathers 99 E320 4matic for a while before he got rid of it because he wanted to sell it to me for a bargain of a deal when it was less then 2 years old. I also used his Audi Allroad for a while with the kids as he now wants us to buy it from him for a very cheap deal if we want it but it is just not as comfrtable or roomy as a SUV . . .

Luxury is important in all of cars whether it's a minivan, station wagon, sports car, sedan etc.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Masskrug said:


> *At least there are people here who will admit that they just plain old HATE minivans or SUV's. Pure and simple.
> 
> The X5 is PLENTY roomy. Much roomier in the passenger areas than a touring. Not even close. It has just as much cargo space (if not more) than a minivan with the 3rd row occupied. Stop bashing the space constraints of the X5 if you're just quoting statistics out of brochures and websites. *


Well, if you are using the third row, you are seating 7 people, so the X5 is out automatically.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *just wait until you put that baby in the back of your Mercedes E class wagon and then in a month or two, tell me how your back feels . . . seriously it will hurt . . .
> 
> I am talking from first hand experience, I have borrowed my fathers 99 E320 4matic for a while before he got rid of it because he wanted to sell it to me for a bargain of a deal when it was less then 2 years old. I also used his Audi Allroad for a while with the kids as he now wants us to buy it from him for a very cheap deal if we want it but it is just not as comfrtable or roomy as a SUV . . .
> 
> Luxury is important in all of cars whether it's a minivan, station wagon, sports car, sedan etc. *


Fair enough. I will give SUV's that. But to me, that alone is not reason enough for picking an SUV over a wagon. And believe me, I have dealt with kids and baby seats plenty in normal cars (and I was 14 years old at the time) and I don't remember being in pain. Small babies are no big deal, and little kids climb on their own. Now, if someone has back problems, then by all means.

The E-class can stuff 85 cubic feet fo stuff. That is more than most SUV's. And even with the seats up, it can hold twice as much as an X5 with it's seats up. Just saying that for cargo, the X5 sucks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

AF330i said:


> *just wait until you put that baby in the back of your Mercedes E class wagon and then in a month or two, tell me how your back feels . . . seriously it will hurt . . .
> 
> *


WTF are you smoking? Or do you have a bad back?

Come on. Our daughter is 3. Since she was born I've had an A4, an E46 330i and an E36 M3/4. And the entire time my wife has has an E36 convertible. And I do not recall either of us ever having a sore back from loading her into the car.

And, honestly, she's probably spent more seat time in the back of the convertible than she has in my cars combined.

It's just not that difficult to load a child into a car.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

TD said:


> *Exact opposite here. I am 100% anti SUV. In my opinion, at least a minivan is honest. It says, "I need utility and I am not worried about what other people might think." Meanwhile the typical SUV is really a minivan for those too insecure to drive a minivan. They need to dress their minivan up in macho pretense and tell themselves, "I *could* go offroad" and pretend that a jacked up wagon with knobby tires is somehow cooler than an actual wagon or minivan.
> 
> I snicker at SUV drivers. Especially BMW, Mercedes, Porsche and Volvo SUV drivers. Those are the ultimate in "insecurity" vehicles. *


Fine. :dunno: I don't care for SUV's either, but I was just answering his poll. Maybe you want to re-read the part I wrote about if it were up to me...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *Fair enough. I will give SUV's that. But to me, that alone is not reason enough for picking an SUV over a wagon. And believe me, I have dealt with kids and baby seats plenty in normal cars (and I was 14 years old at the time) and I don't remember being in pain. Small babies are no big deal, and little kids climb on their own. Now, if someone has back problems, then by all means.
> 
> The E-class can stuff 85 cubic feet fo stuff. That is more than most SUV's. And even with the seats up, it can hold twice as much as an X5 with it's seats up. Just saying that for cargo, the X5 sucks. *


I definitely agree that the X5 as far as cargo space stinks . . .

. . . about the whole 'back' and wagon thing . . . years down the line you'll understand since it is something that you would need to experience for yourself . . . I know some will say it's no big deal but my only real point is that it is easier to put them in and out of seats in an SUV as opposed to a car or wagon . . .

Obviously these things are all about personal preference anyway . . . I will be very happy to get the Volvo SUV when ours comes in . . . to me it is the ultimate family hauler . . .


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *I definitely agree that the X5 as far as cargo space stinks . . .
> 
> . . . about the whole 'back' and wagon thing . . . years down the line you'll understand since it is something that you would need to experience for yourself . . . I know some will say it's no big deal but my only real point is that it is easier to put them in and out of seats in an SUV as opposed to a car or wagon . . .
> 
> Obviously these things are all about personal preference anyway . . . I will be very happy to get the Volvo SUV when ours comes in . . . to me it is the ultimate family hauler . . . *


Like I said, I will give SUV's that edge. But making it easier to load kids doesn't mean that wagons can't be delt with just fine. In the end, like you said, it's a preference thing.

I am with TD on this one... it is just not that tough to load kids on a regular car/wagon unless you have a bad back.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *WTF are you smoking? Or do you have a bad back?
> 
> Come on. Our daughter is 3. Since she was born I've had an A4, an E46 330i and an E36 M3/4. And the entire time my wife has has an E36 convertible. And I do not recall either of us ever having a sore back from loading her into the car.
> 
> ...


I'm not smoking . . . drinking maybe but not smoking 

You & I will never see eye to eye on this plus your like an atheletic superstar which I won't get into here but you have no problems being that you have this superstar ability . . . for the rest of the normal population it is easier to buckle a child in a seat without bending over . . .   

Lately I have been driving my car on the weekends since I am so tired of our Odyssey but I will be the first to admit that it is easier to put them in the Minivan over the sedan . . .


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

AF330i said:


> *I'm not smoking . . . drinking maybe but not smoking
> 
> You & I will never see eye to eye on this plus your like an atheletic superstar which I won't get into here but you have no problems being that you have this superstar ability . . . for the rest of the normal population it is easier to buckle a child in a seat without bending over . . .
> 
> Lately I have been driving my car on the weekends since I am so tired of our Odyssey but I will be the first to admit that it is easier to put them in the Minivan over the sedan . . . *


You and I both know I'm a flabby guy with a beer gut. But I have still never had any difficulty putting Meaghan in either one of our cars.

I know we will never agree top level on this issue. But I do think that this one particular "selling point" is completely bogus. I am not even bothering with all of the other bogus selling points right now.

And I would think your kids are old enough to get in their seats themselves. Right now we open the car door for Meaghan and turn around once we're in the car to snap her in. She'll climb up into the seat herself and put her arms through the belts. We just have to snap it shut and pull the straps tight. Where's the difficulty in that?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *You and I both know I'm a flabby guy with a beer gut. But I have still never had any difficulty putting Meaghan in either one of our cars.
> 
> I know we will never agree top level on this issue. But I do think that this one particular "selling point" is completely bogus. I am not even bothering with all of the other bogus selling points right now.
> 
> And I would think your kids are old enough to get in their seats themselves. Right now we open the car door for Meaghan and turn around once we're in the car to snap her in. She'll climb up into the seat herself and put her arms through the belts. We just have to snap it shut and pull the straps tight. Where's the difficulty in that? *


Your first line had me cracking up :rofl: :thumbup:

At my kids ages (3 yrs old & 5 yrs old) it is definitely a lot easier . . . I'm seriously thinking of the first 2 years . . .those snap in baby seats and the rear facing seats are such a pain . . .

I feel like there is no wrong or right with this stuff . . . it is all personal preference . . .


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *
> 
> I feel like there is no wrong or right with this stuff . . . it is all personal preference . . . *


I totally agree. There is a complete other side to TD's *opinion* that he fails to acknowledge.

Anything beyond that, I will continue to firmly bite my tongue for now, even in light of his intentionally inflammatory and pointed comments.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Masskrug said:


> *At least there are people here who will admit that they just plain old HATE minivans or SUV's. Pure and simple.
> *


I hate gratuitous SUVs that I have to share the road with when they're doing nothing that a wagon or sedan (and for many I see on the road, even a Miata!) can't do. Bad drivers do more damage in SUVs. To clarify. 

Of course they have their place. The red boy is at my place with the help of one. But lately they've gone way beyond that place.

My parents had four godawful rambunctious kids like me, and nary an SUV. A Buick wagon and a few sedans. My former PI had a Volvo wagon (of the previous style), and that one is nice in not needing her to bend down to snap her daugher into the child seat - the rear seats are fairly high.

Whew, this is getting beyond the question asked... convince her to love the wagon.  It's very loveable.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I love SUV's! :clap:

I hate minivans!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *I love SUV's! :clap:
> 
> I hate minivans!  *


Why?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> *Why? *


Because he's trendy, of course.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:fruit:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

What does Bono drive?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Custom Mercedes 600CL


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *If I were to get an E36 M3, it would be a four door.
> 
> AWD is not a requirement. The X5 has adequete space for our purposes. *


Do it :thumbup:

X5 and E36 M3/4 :bigpimp:


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

TD said:


> *Exact opposite here. I am 100% anti SUV. In my opinion, at least a minivan is honest. It says, "I need utility and I am not worried about what other people might think." Meanwhile the typical SUV is really a minivan for those too insecure to drive a minivan. They need to dress their minivan up in macho pretense and tell themselves, "I *could* go offroad" and pretend that a jacked up wagon with knobby tires is somehow cooler than an actual wagon or minivan.
> 
> I snicker at SUV drivers. Especially BMW, Mercedes, Porsche and Volvo SUV drivers. Those are the ultimate in "insecurity" vehicles. *


I second almost everything here. Except the ultimate insecurity choices. I belive that it's unquestionably the Hummer. :thumbdwn:


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

I might as well "jump in"

I think you will be surprized just how much you can put in an X5. With the back seats down, you can put items 6ft long in the back and close the gate (I know, I have done it)

I have used it to carry a number of things from Sams and Home Depot, and always have enough room. Things like countertops and cabinets, gas grills etc.

the all wheel drive performs very very well on wet roads.

If you want a minivan, get an Mercedes ML series....

BTW what happened "yesterday"

and remember that in addition to crash worthiness, the ability to avoid an accident is important as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

EZ said:


> *I second almost everything here. Except the ultimate insecurity choices. I belive that it's unquestionably the Hummer. :thumbdwn: *


I stand corrected. It was an oversight. The Hummer is unquestionably the ultimate in insecurity vehicle.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

This whole "insecurity" thing is a big bunch of horseshit. If you don't like the look of minivans, why drive them? Drive what *you* think is an attractive package.

If an Aztek was a visceral, raw beast that outhandled and just felt more connected than anything else on the road, you still wouldn't drive it because of the way it looks.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

bten said:


> *If you want a minivan, get an Mercedes ML series....*


Oh, no! That's a disaster.:thumbdwn:

First, the ML is not a minivan, it's a SUV. And then it rides like a boat, with the exception of the ML55 which has even less space than the X5 because of that stupid spare tire in the cargo area.

If you definitely want a SUV but need more space than the X5, my second choice goes to the MDX. If you squeeze, you can even fit 7 people.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mbr129 said:


> *But if I do I will get a real SUV. Something like a Land Cruiser with vinyl seats (if that is even possible any more). *


Have you seen a Land Cruiser lately? That thing has much, much more (and nicer looking) leather and wood than any X5 I've been in. Add in the fact that it now costs near $55k, and I have no problem declaring the Land Crusier a member of the "pointless SUV" club.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

mkh said:


> *Oh, no! That's a disaster.:thumbdwn:
> 
> First, the ML is not a minivan, it's a SUV. And then it rides like a boat, with the exception of the ML55 which has even less space than the X5 because of that stupid spare tire in the cargo area.
> 
> If you definitely want a SUV but need more space than the X5, my second choice goes to the MDX. If you squeeze, you can even fit 7 people. *


We took a SERIOUS look at the MDX, it really is a great SUV and we probably would have gotten one if we didn't need a break from Honda Products . . . It probably is one of the best ones on the market


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Am I the only one here who want to know how a government puke can afford to tie up $55k in 2 vehicles?

Hee-hee. Just kidding Clyde. It's none of my business, and for all I know, your wife's a brain surgeon, but I couldn't resist the comment (love giving sh*t to our govt friends who cry poor-mouth every chance they get) nevertheless.

 

Ref. your question, I prefer the X5. Drove it (3.0) twice (once via Komen Drive and once as a loaner when my 330i was in for service) and walked away EXTREMELY impressed both times.

We have an '01 Ody and it's a fine vehicle. The wifey loves it. The kids couldn't be safer. What else really matters?

If I were buying today (and not 6 months ago), I'd give a serious look-see at the new ('04) Sienna. It's all new and is supposed to be as close to a Lexus minivan, w/o actually being one. In addtion to offering AWD (should you so desire), it has SPLIT-folding rear seats in the 3rd row, which is infinitely more practical than the Ody's all-or-nothing bench seat.

I take exception to the gentleman caller who suggested that the Ody can't haul with the third row in use. We have a tandem stroller back there (in the well behind the 3rd row all the time), in addition to picking up tons of groceries at Costco, etc. There's puh-lenty of room back there, even with the 3rd row seat in use, believe you me.

The Ody is a good minivan, no two questions. But if I (and not my wife) were choosing, it'd be the X5 every day, and twice on Sunday.

Good luck Clyde. Let us know what you decide. And quit b*tching about how much you make--you GS-13/14/15 types are OVER-paid, I'm telling you....

:bigpimp:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *Custom Mercedes 600CL *


Did you know that off the top of your head?


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

mkh said:


> *Oh, no! That's a disaster.:thumbdwn:
> 
> *


I was just poking fun at the Mercedes and Clyde  

besides, it looks like a minivan from behind.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

hts said:


> *Am I the only one here who want to know how a government puke can afford to tie up $55k in 2 vehicles?
> 
> Hee-hee. Just kidding Clyde. It's none of my business, and for all I know, your wife's a brain surgeon, but I couldn't resist the comment (love giving sh*t to our govt friends who cry poor-mouth every chance they get) nevertheless.*


My wife is not a brain surgeon. She chooses to spend days at home with our daughter and then work a low paying job in the evening where she gives back to the community instead of looking for fulfillment in the vapid corporate world while leaving our daughter to the care of a paid employee or service.



> *Ref. your question, I prefer the X5.*


Thanks for the comments.



> *And quit b*tching about how much you make--you GS-13/14/15 types are OVER-paid, I'm telling you....
> *


where was I b1tching about my salary in this thread?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> *Have you seen a Land Cruiser lately? That thing has much, much more (and nicer looking) leather and wood than any X5 I've been in. Add in the fact that it now costs near $55k, and I have no problem declaring the Land Crusier a member of the "pointless SUV" club. *


Frankly, I haven't. I assumed it had crossed into the luxo-area. I mentioned the Landcruiser because a guy at work has a 1995 Landcruiser that is just awesome. Rugged, tough as all hell, and much more reliable than the Land Rovers.

You are probably right. There probably isn't a single tough SUV that hasn't been luxorized. :tsk:


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Fellow zealots:

SUV hating is not religion or politics. You don't have to try and convert those of us that actually have one into a fellow hater. BTW, isn't life too short to be so full of hate? Just a thought.

Clyde:

I really recommend that you and your wife go and drive an X5. If you were closer, I'd lend you my wife's for a day. It drives fantastic for a large vehicle. They holds plenty for my family of one and a half kids. We enjoy road trips in the X5 because we are all comfortable and all our gear fits easily. The armrest is even wide enough to rest our 12" Powerbook so my daughter can watch DVD's. The doors are the most solid and substantial things I have swung since the big square Mercedes SEC. It is a tank. The 5 speed really makes the most of the 3 L engine, and contrary to what others opine, my wife and I enjoy the transmission. Good luck!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

First of all, the X5 is much larger than you think. I was one of the doubters, until I bought one. So far, it has never failed to swallow anything we've put in her including floor tile, dog kennels, plants and bushes, huge boxes and just last weekend, racing tires - see pic.

It is wonderful on the highway. Over Memorial Day, I put 1200 miles on ours during a roundtrip LA to Tucson. Very comfortable and cool, even with temps in the 105-110 range outside. I averaged nearly 22 mpg with the 3.0 version.

I'll venture to say it is the best vehicle we have ever purchased.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

The answer to this question is easy:

Not an X5...reliability problems

Not an Odessey...coming from a BMW...ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Get a 325xi wagon and drive it hard!!! Gets the groceries and gives you the fun of driving!!!:thumbup:

P.S. - The Expedition?!??! That thing's a friggin' tank and is a FORD!!!!!!!!!!! OUCH!!!:tsk: The only people who drive that thing around here are beat-up hosewives and drug dealers...of course, they only buy it when Ford give 0% and $12,000 off in rebates and incentives...


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Emission said:


> *First of all, the X5 is much larger than you think. I was one of the doubters, until I bought one. So far, it has never failed to swallow anything we've put in her including floor tile, dog kennels, plants and bushes, huge boxes and just last weekend, racing tires - see pic.
> 
> It is wonderful on the highway. Over Memorial Day, I put 1200 miles on ours during a roundtrip LA to Tucson. Very comfortable and cool, even with temps in the 105-110 range outside. I averaged nearly 22 mpg with the 3.0 version.
> 
> I'll venture to say it is the best vehicle we have ever purchased. *


And to think some people call the X5 for lemmings only, and there is not one good reason to buy one. :tsk:

Glad to hear you are enjoying yours! It was on our short list.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Motown328 said:


> *
> P.S. - The Expedition?!??! That thing's a friggin' tank and is a FORD!!!!!!!!!!! OUCH!!!:tsk: The only people who drive that thing around here are beat-up hosewives and drug dealers...of course, they only buy it when Ford give 0% and $12,000 off in rebates and incentives... *


 :rofl:

As I said above, the X5 was on our short list, but in the end, didn't survive the final cut between the Land Rover Discovery and the Expedition. 3rd row seating was not a MUST HAVE option, but nice since we often travel to L.A. where we still have family, and we all pile in together. We also utilize the 3rd row quite a bit in town when family gets together. The Expeditiions's 3rd row seat completely folds down flat and away.

As they say, perception is reality. As I have stated before is that my wife's perception is that she feels safe with our daughter in her Expedition, with our daughter in her car seat in the middle of the vehicle. In addition, her vehicle has the dual front airbags as well as the safety canopy airbag system, which protects the second row of seats as well.

Right or wrong, this is her perception which makes it her reality. Combine this with aggressive discounting and zero percent financing, with an appearance that she loved, and we were set. There is a LOT of value in an Expedition if you aggressively negotiate your deal.

If you don't like the way a minivan looks, why buy one? It has nothing to do with insecurity and EVERYTHING to do with personal prefence. Trust me, my wife has NOTHING to be insecure about.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Motown328 said:


> *Get a 325xi wagon and drive it hard!!! Gets the groceries and gives you the fun of driving!!!:thumbup:*


Um, do you know who I am, what I drive and how I drive it? 



Thanks for the comments


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Ryan330i said:


> *:rofl:
> 
> As I said above, the X5 was on our short list, but in the end, didn't survive the final cut between the Land Rover Discovery and the Expedition. 3rd row seating was not a MUST HAVE option, but nice since we often travel to L.A. where we still have family, and we all pile in together. We also utilize the 3rd row quite a bit in town when family gets together. The Expeditiions's 3rd row seat completely folds down flat and away.
> *


It's a good think you didn't go with the Discovery . . . I have 2 friends that have/had that truck.
Both of them hate it. One of them finally gave it to one of his employee's as a Company car and got his wife the New Sequioa (sp?) and the other one is going to put an ad on the leasing website where people take over the lease.

The funny thing is I told told one of them when they were leasing it how my friend #1 had it and hated it after only a month of ownership and I warned him not to get it but did he listen :tsk:

I've driven the Expeditiion and it drives smaller then it is and is pretty comfortable . . . it's a little big for me but I can understand the attraction to it plus another of our friends had one and get rear ended with the truck fulled with little kids and no one in the expeitiion got hurt but you should what happened to the car that rear ended them :tsk: I think the expedition needed only a rear bumper . ..


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *It's a good think you didn't go with the Discovery . . . I have 2 friends that have/had that truck.
> Both of them hate it. One of them finally gave it to one of his employee's as a Company car and got his wife the New Sequioa (sp?) and the other one is going to put an ad on the leasing website where people take over the lease.
> 
> *


I now have heard the same thing Alan from somebody who got a GREAT deal on a new 2002 (as you probably know, the bodystyle changed in 2003).

Coincidentally while test driving a Discovery at the Land Rover dealership, we bumped into some old friends who we hadn't seen in quite some time. They were also in the market and wound up buying a new 2003 Discovery. It will be interesting to get their thoughts as time goes by.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *But Ryan, it doesn't worry you that she is basically overconfident, thus pushing the vehicle closer to its limits than she realizes? You didn't use the word "overconfident" but you did say that her perception of safety might be wrong.
> 
> *


Your point is well-taken, and I understand where you are coming from.

She has always been a very safe and cautious driver. When she first moved into the large SUV segment in 2000, I told her that the handling characteristics were entirely different (i.e. braking, acceleration, etc.). She is fully aware of the handling traits of her truck, and would never even push any threshold in terms of aggressive driving. It's just not her.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Ryan330i said:


> *"As they say, perception is reality. As I have stated before is that my wife's perception is that she feels safe with our daughter in her Expedition..." *


In all honesty, your wife is VERY safe in the Expedition. My mom has driven a Suburban since 1988. She's been hit by other drivers three times in that period (none were her fault). She's never suffered even a scratch, yet the others cars were seriously messed up. There is in inherent safety to a tall, 5000 lb. truck. I wouldn't worry a bit about her.

Smart move by avoiding the Disco (as Alan points out). My good friends bought one, and dumped it 10 months later. They hated it! Ergonomically, it was a nightmare, and it was very difficult to enter/exit - especially with kids.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *Did you know that off the top of your head? *


yeah :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Emission said:


> *In all honesty, your wife is VERY safe in the Expedition. My mom has driven a Suburban since 1988. She's been hit by other drivers three times in that period (none were her fault).
> . *


Mike, please tell me you don't let grandma take the grandkids in her car with that accident record


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Emission said:


> *just last weekend, racing tires - see pic.
> *


I fit a full set of wheels + tires in my Miata. :rofl: And the trunk was still free.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> *I fit a full set of wheels + tires in my Miata. :rofl: And the trunk was still free. *


and four other passengers?


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Clyde: I voted for the Ody. Multiple reasons which really only make sense to my family and not yours. (since I don't know them)

It would seem the Ody is a much less expensive investment that is very reliable and just as comfortable as well. Certainly you won't get the same driving experience as the X5, but that wouldn't be my factor in chosing a car for my wife, and I know it wouldn't be a factor for her either.

We watched the History Channel today which had a show on the 911s. I was oohhing and aahhing about the cars and raving about the roads they were driving. She commented to me "Why do men get so excited about driving?" My response was "Because they make cars like that" and pointed to the red 911 SC on TV cruising the twisties.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> *I fit a full set of wheels + tires in my Miata. :rofl: And the trunk was still free. *


Maybe Miata wheels.

These are 17's with 275/40 and 235/40's on them. I seriously doubt they fit in (or on) your Miata!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Mike, please tell me you don't let grandma take the grandkids in her car with that accident record    *


No kidding. I tell her she NEEDS an X5 with her driving history. She loves those Suburbans and would never get a BMW. :dunno:


----------

